
The “Google banned our entire company” story was likely a fake - askvictor
In the interests of correcting potentially misleading news, a couple of responses from Googlers on HN https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17120223 and Reddit (same content as on HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;google&#x2F;comments&#x2F;8l231x&#x2F;google_banned_an_entire_company_gsuite_accounts&#x2F;dzcw5vg&#x2F;) suggest the original post was fake (as some had guessed).
======
modbait
Regardless, having lost access to my first Google account, it's still a good
cautionary tale.

In my case, for whatever reason, Google stopped believing that I was the owner
of the account, even though I knew my password and secret questions, and was
coming from the same IP I had been for years. In addition, a friend inside the
company who personally vouched for me was still unable to fix the problem.

Google is a point of failure. Be sure you're prepared for the day your account
disappears.

